# Sven Koppler released



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

_Please note, this is a thread for informing people on Sven's current situation. Please don't leave comments on the rights or wrong's of the case as that leads to the forum having to close the thread due to liability issues and unsavoury posts._

On Wednesday Sven was released on bail in the US to spend time with family that live in the US. He is not allowed to leave the US but those who wish to help financially might want to consider contributing to his girlfriends paypal account:
[email protected]
I've had this verified by herself and by Michael Scheller as a genuine account where all monies will go directly to Sven to help in this issue.


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

*Thanks for update*



Poxicator said:


> _Please note, this is a thread for informing people on Sven's current situation. Please don't leave comments on the rights or wrong's of the case as that leads to the forum having to close the thread due to liability issues and unsavoury posts._
> 
> On Wednesday Sven was released on bail in the US to spend time with family that live in the US. He is not allowed to leave the US but those who wish to help financially might want to consider contributing to his girlfriends paypal account:
> [email protected]
> I've had this verified by herself and by Michael Scheller as a genuine account where all monies will go directly to Sven to help in this issue.


Thanks for that update, always good to hear what's going on. At least he gets a decent Christmas dinner :lol2:


----------



## Orbiter (Sep 1, 2010)

Who cares :whistling2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Orbiter said:


> Who cares :whistling2:


Im assuming about 122 people hence the viewS why bother clicking on the thread If it's of no interst to u?


----------



## Orbiter (Sep 1, 2010)

How many have replied out of the viewers, I rest my case.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Orbiter said:


> How many have replied out of the viewers, I rest my case.


Maybe it's because they don't want the thread to get looked all that has needed to be said has in the numerous other thread about Sven, anyways I've said what I wanna say


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981 (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks for the update. as someone has said at least he gets a decent dinner and some time with family.


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> "... in_forming people on Sven's current situation. Please don't leave comments on the rights or wrong's of the case..."_
> 
> _Please excuse me - but what are the basics of this case? I mean without violating the clause of liability etc - is it a personal thing or is it to do with wild caught specimens or goodness knows what ? This sounds very much like a cliff hanger being an "out-sider". Afterall I think if it does relate to wc animals then we have a right to know - do we not? Due to ethical 'green' reasons I found it very difficult to purchase any of the Dwarf tarantuala species offered by the Spidershop due to the fact that they had been wild caught and are very rare in their native ranges.For example, _
> 
> ...


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

There all cb!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> There all cb!


what the ones at TSS or Svens? I assume the later...although how can we really be sure about that...


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

*Cb v Wc*

When I telephoned TSS they said they were still waiting for a shipment of WC Dwarf spiders to arrive!!!


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

KWIBEZEE said:


> When I telephoned TSS they said they were still waiting for a shipment of WC Dwarf spiders to arrive!!!


 
Everything was wild caught once, this is why people are constantly breeding from their stock - so that eventually there'll be less of a demand for wild caught animals. : victory:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

KWIBEZEE said:


> When I telephoned TSS they said they were still waiting for a shipment of WC Dwarf spiders to arrive!!!


If you look in the Spidershops T&C's its clearly laid out for you :


What does CB, LTC and WC mean? 
CB = Captive Bred, LTC = Long Term Captive, WC = Wild Caught. 


Could have saved yourself a phone call.



matty said:


> Everything was wild caught once, this is why people are constantly breeding from their stock - so that eventually there'll be less of a demand for wild caught animals. : victory:


Exactly that :no1: There are hobbists buying from places like TSS who have the skill and dedication to attempt to breed the more rare sp. that occasionally become available, therefore reducing them being taken from the wild once they have become established. Because no matter how much anymone shouts and stamps their feet (and says do not buy WC) there will always be buyers for rare animals. That im afraid is the way its always been.

Once the supply of CB meets the demand then there will be no need for WC animals to be taken. Until that happens there will always be a market for a certain sp.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> what the ones at TSS or Svens? I assume the later...although how can we really be sure about that...


I ment svens


----------



## Orbiter (Sep 1, 2010)

Hope he gets sentenced about time the dealers stopped taking the :censor:!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Yay well done Sven hopefully it wont be long before hes back in Germany .


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

Orbiter said:


> Hope he gets sentenced about time the dealers stopped taking the :censor:!


mate, shut up!! you post the most pointless things, i dont think he has even done too much wrong from what ive been reading, stop risking the thread of being closed by starting arguments, quiet.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Orbiter said:


> Hope he gets sentenced about time the dealers stopped taking the :censor:!


Seriously? Why bother?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> Seriously? Why bother?


They do it to get a response. Trolling of the worst kind


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

selina20 said:


> They do it to get a response. Trolling of the worst kind


Yeh I no, I donno why I bother replying I can only assum he hasn't got slot going for him so gets pleasure from winding people up! Either that or it's jelousy as to someone making a good living from doing what most of us enjoy


----------



## sheilas wheels (Mar 9, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh I no, I donno why I bother replying I can only assum he hasn't got slot going for him so gets pleasure from winding people up! Either that or it's jelousy as to someone making a good living from doing what most of us enjoy


what he said :thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh I no, I donno why I bother replying I can only assum he hasn't got slot going for him so gets pleasure from winding people up! Either that or it's jelousy as to someone making a good living from doing what most of us enjoy


Cos some people are honestly that sad at times.


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

KWIBEZEE said:


> Poxicator said:
> 
> 
> > "... in_forming people on Sven's current situation. Please don't leave comments on the rights or wrong's of the case..."_
> ...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Animalmadness said:


> KWIBEZEE said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, i'm not sure but when it says very rare i think it means within the hobby not just as a whole.
> ...


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Animalmadness said:


> Sorry, i'm not sure but when it says very rare i think it means within the hobby not just as a whole.


Exactly, it means TSS has never had them for sale before, it dosent mean they are an endangered species



Orbiter said:


> Hope he gets sentenced about time the dealers stopped taking the :censor:!


Who is this R-tard???
The past few months all I have seen is this fool posting pointless and deconstructive comments. It cant be a troll its been going on too long, it must have some serious social inadequacies.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm closing this and will remove it shortly. The next person to solicit money begging on behalf of sven will be infracted and all relevant posts removed. 

The notion that RFUK could be linked to supporting a potentially convicted animal smuggler is not not OK. 

He's not even a member on this forum, and quite frankly I am sick of reading the same 4-5 people who seem to support the guy blindly. I am sorry, but this "super-hero" worship by some is plain confusing to myself. If it turns out he broke the Lacey act and CITES, then those who support him should question whether they have the best interests of the wild populations at heart, or whether it's (selfish) species grabbing and collection that motivates their opinions. 

You can argue about CB vs WC all day, but ask anyone in the field and they will strongly prefer healthy and sustainable wild collections over genetically unresolved population of captives, open to cross breeding at the whims of hobbyists.


----------

